# Jens Kidman Signature 8-String from Vaupla Custom Guitars



## HOKENSTYFE (Oct 24, 2012)

Just checked out the Meshuggah Guitar Archives. Came across the Jens Kidman 'Bernie Rico Jr.' "Vixen" and his signature 8-String from Vapula Guitars. 

I've never been a "Flying V" guy before but, it's growing on me. I haven't seen a thread of this guitar or company before. I did use the search function 3 times and nothing...

Something new here?
vapula guitars - artists


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2012)

I like. Wonder what the price is.


----------



## petervindel (Oct 24, 2012)

Never heard of them ,but they seem to be a new company. Really liked the Iceman!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 24, 2012)

this may be a stupid question.... but isn't jens the singer?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 24, 2012)

^Exactly my thought. Not a fan of Meshuggah, but I assume he plays for a couple songs where they have 3 guitar parts live.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah i've seen them live a couple of times and he's never played guitar


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 24, 2012)

According to Wikipedia he played rhythm guitar way back in the early days. So he may not play live with Meshuggah but he probably uses it to help write riffs etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> According to Wikipedia he played rhythm guitar way back in the early days. So he may not play live with Meshuggah but he probably uses it to help write riffs etc.



Yup. He did both rhythm guitar and vocals in the Contradictions Collapse days before Marten joined. He mostly used a Gibson Flying V.



He still plays on occasional. Owns several BC Rich JrV's, one or more BRJ Vixens, and of course, this signature model.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 24, 2012)

As has been said, Jens also plays guitar. Not only that, he is a fucking fantastic guitar player


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 24, 2012)

Jens is the man. Nice custom guitars too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2012)

drmosh said:


> As has been said, Jens also plays guitar. Not only that, he is a fucking fantastic guitar player



Exactly. Imagine trying to sing and play progressive/thrash metal like Contradictions Collapse at the same time.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 24, 2012)

Back in the day when Jens was also playing guitar Meshuggah was the only band on earth with 4 bass players.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 24, 2012)

Remember, Jens wrote Behind The Sun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah he still writes


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Oct 24, 2012)

Going by the other "V" guitars with an EMG pickups, there going for around $1500, not bad. An 8-string Jens Kidman "Flying V" guitar with a Lundgren M8. I'd pay around $2000 for that. Guessing though. The builder wants to talk about features, then he'll give a quote.

Alright so, the question is...with some Meshuggah down time, who would have the more interesting solo record? Thordendal or Kidman? Oooooo.


----------



## cronux (Oct 24, 2012)

8 STRING V WITH A TOM?


----------



## AVH (Oct 24, 2012)

I setup this guitar and I can tell you it's really cool and sounds badass. 

*mod edit: you know better than to try to plug stuff you're selling outside the classifieds*

And make no mistake, Jens can tear it up on guitar


----------



## cronux (Oct 24, 2012)

quick question, how's the string tension on a TOM bridge?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 24, 2012)

I might want a mass production model....


----------



## AVH (Oct 24, 2012)

cronux said:


> quick question, how's the string tension on a TOM bridge?



The string 'tension' is going to be governed by the same basic factors as any other guitar (string gauge, scale, tuning etc.,), but this can be adjusted somewhat with TOM's by lessening the break angle of the strings over the saddles. Sharper angle = more perceived tension.


----------



## AVH (Oct 24, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I might want a mass production model....



And it's going to sound and wear like one. Tough to find as well without buying a whole guitar. 

With certain hardware, you are going to get what you pay for, and that currently there's only one (I believe) Asian mfg. making some for Dean I think (and for Halo earlier, who stopped offering it), and these are made from much cheaper cast aluminum. Germany's ABM uses bell brass, and is a FAR superior product.


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

that headstock looks dangerous as hell.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 24, 2012)

Gimme dat Iceman


----------



## Loomer (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this luthier's approach to guitar A LOT!


----------



## rg401 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks amazing, hope ABM TOM 8 gets mass production.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 25, 2012)

This looks really good. I hope Jens does a solo record or something and show off some guitars. I really like the song he wrote on the last Meshuggah record, probably my favorite song on the album.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 25, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Remember, Jens wrote Behind The Sun



well shit, this means he wrote my favorite song on Koloss then


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice looking guitar. Those string saddles sure are set back far though. Did it intonate ok Dendroaspis?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 26, 2012)

...you could put an eye out with that thing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd love to see some videos of Jens playing that thing.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2012)

Are there any vids of Jens playing floating around? I've heard a lot regarding his guitar playing/writing skills but never actually seen him play...?


----------



## Galius (Oct 26, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Nice looking guitar. Those string saddles sure are set back far though. Did it intonate ok Dendroaspis?


I was thinking the same thing. It looks like the bridge could have been located farther back with all the extra room on the front side. Plus ive owned many 8s and that 8th string looks way too far forward for a proper intonation.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2012)

Well that's cool. Explains him hammin' it up with the UV in that alternate Rational Gaze video.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2012)

Randy said:


> Are there any vids of Jens playing floating around? I've heard a lot regarding his guitar playing/writing skills but never actually seen him play...?



I've seen him pretend to play in aforementioned video...


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2012)

Whoops, I missed that one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2012)

It's on the Nothing Reissue, I think. The one that came with a DVD.

Just for you Randy...


----------



## Krucifixtion (Oct 26, 2012)

That guitar is freaking sick! I personally wouldn't want an 8 string V (I have a Gibson V) but I don't think I could get very comfortable playing that especially trying to sit down.


----------



## AVH (Oct 27, 2012)

Galius said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It looks like the bridge could have been located farther back with all the extra room on the front side. Plus ive owned many 8s and that 8th string looks way too far forward for a proper intonation.



Basically correct. Bear in mind that all these pictures are of the one prototype, and that the bridge location was the one and only issue with this guitar, which will be corrected on subsequent builds. Still the coolest 8 string V currently going.


----------

